# 2nd net



## gman2431 (May 9, 2017)

Really digging how the lamination turned out and will extend them this far from now on.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 9, 2017)

Oh you are a big tease!! Come on.... more pictures of that artwork!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 9, 2017)

Basket bigger on this one, or is that an illusion brought on by the shorter handle?

Again, too purty to fish with, but this one has more of a business look about it. It looks like maybe it could fish and be purty at the same time!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2017)

Quite nice! The wood handle is spectacular. How is this size, etc., for actual fishing? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2017)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2017)

Couldn't you just convert a tennis racket?  seriously, that looks fantastic, very professional....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 10, 2017)

Hoop size is 15 by 9 and the handle is shorter at around 13 inches. 

Thanks for the kind words! These are really fun to make!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (May 10, 2017)

You won't even have to put the line in the water. The fish will be fighting to jump in the net.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 10, 2017)

CWS said:


> You won't even have to put the line in the water. The fish will be fighting to jump in the net.



Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2017)

Wow....that looks awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Boomah21 (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks awesome man. Would love something like that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

